# My New Video: What Makes This Song Awesome? LOUIE LOUIE



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 31, 2020)

LOUIE LOUIE is universally considered the most awesome song of all time. But why?

In this video, Tiger the Frog does a deep dive on the granular level into the myriad reasons LOUIE LOUIE has no peer in the awesomeness department.

Even if you have NO KNOWLEDGE OF MUSIC THEORY or even of music, you will learn heaps of stuff from Tiger's probing analysis.


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 31, 2020)

love it. everything i always wanted to know about LOUIE LOUIE 😅


----------



## dbudimir (Oct 31, 2020)

This made my morning!! I still can’t get the song out of my head. LOL


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 31, 2020)

dbudimir said:


> This made my morning!! I still can’t get the song out of my head. LOL


The "song" only uses the chords from LOUIE LOUIE. That's why you can't get it out of your head.


----------



## BassClef (Oct 31, 2020)

Funny... that’s the first song that got me understanding chord progressions.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 31, 2020)

Okay, only one problem with this video. It is Lou-eee Lou-aye (oh oh, say we gotta go, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah...)


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 31, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, only one problem with this video. It is Lou-eee Lou-aye (oh oh, say we gotta go, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah...)


Actually the first section of the video after the titles was about why the song was sung "Louie Lou-aye" while the song itself was called "Louie Louie." I shot it, but I wasn't satisfied with my ridiculous explanation. Who knew that would become an issue for anybody? I guess should have left it in. It wasn't less stupid than anything else.


----------



## BassClef (Oct 31, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Actually the first section of the video after the titles was about why the song was sung "Louie Lou-aye" while the song itself was called "Louie Louie." I shot it, but I wasn't satisfied with my ridiculous explanation. Who knew that would become an issue for anybody? I guess should have left it in. It wasn't less stupid than anything else.



Stupid? Surely you jest. That was a more intelligent and thorough analysis of a masterpiece than anything I heard in my sophomore musicology class! BRAVO! I hope this becomes a series, and might I suggest that you next tackle the Ray Stevens '62 classic... "Ahab the Arab"


----------



## David Cuny (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 31, 2020)

BassClef said:


> Stupid? Surely you jest. That was a more intelligent and thorough analysis of a masterpiece than anything I heard in my sophomore musicology class! BRAVO! I hope this becomes a series, and might I suggest that you next tackle the Ray Stevens '62 classic... "Ahab the Arab"


Or In a Gadda Da Vida and why an 8 line song has to be 23 minutes long? 

Or one of my old favorites - Henry the Eighth! Maybe it should be 'Enery the Eighth. You can talk about the inventiveness of the second verse. It is a very catchy tune!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 1, 2020)

GAAHAHAHAHAAA! Love it @TigerTheFrog 
I am so in need of comedic relief these days. Encore please.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 14, 2021)

Today the website Culture Sonar did a piece on "Louie Louie" and included my video!









"Louie Louie": Why Is This Song So Awesome?


"Louie Louie" is one of the great anthems of rock. But the back story is even crazier than its (unintelligible) lyrics.




www.culturesonar.com





This article confirms what my Latin music producer friend Nat Chediak told me, that Richard Berry got the idea for the song from this:



I had never heard Richard Berry's original version until today.


----------

